# ACS skill assessment experience letter



## arehman

Hi,

I have an old letter that I got from employer 6 years ago when I left that company. It is a hard copy signed by HR manager. Problem is, the contact information of company is not up to date. As it was 6 years ago and their phone number and office location is changed now. Would that old letter work or do I need to get a new letter with updated letter head?

Could anyone please guide me?

Thanks.


----------

